# Jet ski trailer winch post



## justinsain1026 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just bought a jet ski trailer for my 12 foot v hull, the winch post has a stopper designed for a jet ski. What would be my best option to change this so my boat will fit?


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 18, 2014)

That depends on your fabrication skills. You you might look here to get some ideas.
https://boattrailerpartsplace.com/winch-post-assemblies/


----------



## justinsain1026 (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't made my mind up on what to do. I want to use the current winch post. Most winch post i see have an angle on them. Just trying to think of the best way to put a bow stopper on it.


----------



## justinsain1026 (Nov 19, 2014)

But i do like the first assembly on that page, might consider buying that one.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 21, 2014)

My trailer has the angled bracket with this roller assembly.

https://www.etrailer.com/Boat-Trailer-Parts/CE-Smith/CE31005PG.html

I did not like the assembly though. It was to long making it week/wobly. One day my boat sort of bounced off of it going down the road at some point. It bent the roller assembly pretty badly. I bought a new one and cut it down to about 5" or so. Then welded it back together. MUCH more sturdy now. I can get you a pic if you want? I also changed all of the old black rubber rollers on my trailer earlier this summer to the yellow thermoplastic type. Pretty big improvement with ease of loading/unloading my boat now.


----------



## justinsain1026 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah i would like to see your setup. I'm thinking about ordering a winch post like this one.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll get you a picture. Calling for rain tomorrow. If I don't get back to you in a day or so, remind me!!


----------



## Y_J (Nov 22, 2014)

justinsain1026 said:


> Just bought a jet ski trailer for my 12 foot v hull, the winch post has a stopper designed for a jet ski. What would be my best option to change this so my boat will fit?


I ran up against the same problem with mine. I cut the bottom off then cut a 30 degree angle at the bottom of the post. Then I ground down the bottom part to clean it up and make The cutting flat. Then rewelded the two parts back together and whala.. It's angled towards the hitch like it's suposed to. You can check my rebuild thread to check it out.
Oh, and you will most likely have to add about 4' to the front of your trailer tongue as I did for my 12' semi-v.


----------



## justinsain1026 (Nov 23, 2014)

Y_J how long is your trailer now?


----------



## Y_J (Nov 24, 2014)

justinsain1026 said:


> Y_J how long is your trailer now?


It's now 16' from the rear frame member to hitch member.
I've got it set up with the bunks 3" past the back and with the wench bar in place and boat on the trailer I've still enough room on the tongue for the trailer jack and a spare wheel/tire.
If you look closely at the photo below, you can see the 2 holes where the hitch was originally. I added 4' to that.
Tap/click the photo for a larger view.


----------



## BigTerp (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is how mine is setup. You can see how I cut down the original roller bracket. It was too flimsy at full length. The winch bracket is just a standard bracket, it is angled like YJ's is though. It is also rather flimsy and I ended up tack welding it to my trailer frame.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 25, 2014)

Lookin good


----------

